# First Try At Macro



## 07Vios (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally was able to play around with my 100mm f2.8 lens. I took a couple of pics of the x-small, small, and medium sized water droplets on my car. This was inside a garage with one major source of light. Pictures are linked from my facebook, so picture quality is degraded.







I need to make a DIY ring light =)


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my crude ring light. Didn't have a dremel or drill, so used a box cutter to create a hole 












I gotta try it out tomorrow when it's not raining out. But one question, the camping light originally called for 3 AAA batteries. I'm using a battery case/holder that calls for 4 AAA. Is that bad since I'm running more volts than the original?


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 23, 2012)

yup it is.might burn it out before to long. I got a ring light made by polaroid for my canon was only 45.00 on ebay. light and  flash.
View attachment 29656


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 23, 2012)

Is a good DIY job though


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 23, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> yup it is.might burn it out before to long. I got a ring light made by polaroid for my canon was only 45.00 on ebay. light and  flash.
> View attachment 29656





DannyLewis said:


> Is a good DIY job though



Thanks. How are you liking the Polaroid ring light? If it burns out, I'll either make another one using a 3 AAA case (gotta use the stock switch in that case) so that it'll be at the normal voltage rating, or pick up a legit ring light.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a good light I can use it as a flash light or use the whole flash or the top half or bottom half. money well spent. Great for macro.


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 23, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> It is a good light I can use it as a flash light or use the whole flash or the top half or bottom half. money well spent. Great for macro.



Great to know. Might pick one up once my homemade one fails. I just switched to the ugly 3 AAA holder and have to use the OEM camping light push button switch. Now I can't throw the battery holder into my pocket like I did with the 4 AAA holder.


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 23, 2012)

Pics were taken using MF, never altered after taking the shot without the ring light on. None of the pictures were PP'd, just converted from RAW to JPEG via Photoshop.





Camera:    Canon EOS REBEL T2i
Lens:    EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Exposure:    Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1.3 sec, f/7.1, ISO 100
Flash:    Off, Did not fire
Focus:    At 35cm, with a depth of field of about 2mm, centered on the focus point
Date:    December 23, 2012   4:41:46PM





Camera:    Canon EOS REBEL T2i
Lens:    EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Exposure:    Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1/6 sec, f/7.1, ISO 100
Flash:    Off, Did not fire
Focus:    At 35cm, with a depth of field of about 2mm, centered on the focus point
Date:    December 23, 2012   4:41:58PM





Camera:    Canon EOS REBEL T2i
Lens:    EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Exposure:    Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 20 sec, f/32, ISO 100
Flash:    Off, Did not fire
Focus:    At 56cm, with a depth of field of about 3.1cm, (from about 15mm before the focus point to about 16mm after)
Date:    December 23, 2012   4:43:56PM





Camera:    Canon EOS REBEL T2i
Lens:    EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Exposure:    Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 8 sec, f/32, ISO 100
Flash:    Off, Did not fire
Focus:    At 56cm, with a depth of field of about 3.1cm, (from about 15mm before the focus point to about 16mm after)
Date:    December 23, 2012   4:44:35PM


Definitely makes a big difference in shutter speed. lol. The 6000k color temp kind of bugs me though.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 23, 2012)

lookin good I would like to have a canon 100mm f2.8 it is a nice lens


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 24, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> lookin good I would like to have a canon 100mm f2.8 it is a nice lens



It's a great lens. What do you use for macro shots?


----------

